# Need Drivers for my Intel i752 graphix card



## Dragon_of_Chaos (Jul 14, 2005)

I formatted my my pc and when i went to setup my colors the highest i could put my colors at was "16 colors" and before i formatted it it coulkd run 32 bit true color but i dont have any drivers for an intel i752 (bought pc on ebay didnt get drivers) does anyone know where i can get drivers for it. ....and how do i apply these drivers (yes i know almost nothing about pcs that's y im here.....i already tried contacting the girl i bought the pc from but she doesnt respond.

if this helps these are my specs:

Operating system = win98
Directx = 6.1
PC name= E3V7K8
CPU = Intel celeron 633
motherboard chipset= Intel whitney i810e
system memory= 128mb
bios = IBM
video adapter = standard pci graphics adapter (vga)
3d accel = Intel i752
audio = AC97


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=87921


----------

